# Pure-FTPd TLS issues

## jUmB0

after installing with 

ebuild pure-ftpd-1.0.17a.ebuild fetch

ebuild pure-ftpd-1.0.17a.ebuild unpack

./configure --with-tls

make install-strip 

I get 

220---------- Welcome to Pure-FTPd [TLS] ----------

220-You are user number 1 of 3 allowed.

220-Local time is now 13:02. Server port: 21.

220-IPv6 connections are also welcome on this server.

220 You will be disconnected after 5 minutes of inactivity.

AUTH TLS

500 This security scheme is not implemented

Failed SSL/TLS negotiation, disconnected

xinet.d/pureftp-d looks like this

service ftp

{

    socket_type = stream

    server = /usr/sbin/pure-ftpd &

    server_args = -s -a 42 -Y 1

    protocol = tcp

    user = root

    wait = no

    disable = no

}

I have created a cert in /etc/ssl/private called pureftpd.pem according to README.TLS 

so what am I doing wrong ?

Thanks in advance

----------

## TwoSheds

finally got gentoo installed, but i have been having a similar problem

i emerged pure-ftpd:

```
emerge pure-ftpd
```

and then i created two users, a virtual one and a real one:

```

pure-pw useradd mark -u 1001 -g 100 -d /mnt/webs

groupadd ftpgroup

useradd -g ftpgroup -d /dev/null -s /etc ftpuser

pure-pw useradd joe -u ftpuser -d /home/ftpusers/joe

```

That all went without a hitch.

I started the server, and connected to it:

```

ftp localhost

Connected to localhost.

220---------- Welcome to Pure-FTPd [TLS] ----------

220-You are user number 1 of 50 allowed.

220-Local time is now 18:20. Server port: 21.

220 You will be disconnected after 15 minutes of inactivity.

Name (localhost:robert): joe

500 This security scheme is not implemented

SSL not available

331 User joe OK. Password required

Password:

530 Authentication failed, sorry

Login failed.

421 Service not available, remote server has closed connection

ftp>

```

what is causing this problem?

thanks for any help in advance

TwoSheds

----------

## UberLord

What client are you guys connecting with?

IE - are the clients using TLSv1 or SSHv2 or v3?

----------

## TwoSheds

those copy and pastes are from the ftp client in linux, (emerge ftp) but i also tried with the text ftp client in windows 2000 on another computer in my lan and had similar problems, although it didnt display such helpful errors

----------

## TwoSheds

ok sorry for stealing this thread, but i dont need it anymore since i installed proftpd and it works perfectly first time with deafult config file.  now returning thread to its rightful owner  :Very Happy: 

thanks for your help

----------

## jUmB0

jumb0@sloppy-seconds jumb0 $ sftp 192.168.1.103

Connecting to 192.168.1.103...

jumb0@192.168.1.103's password:

sftp> bye

turns out secure ftp is port 22 not port 21

BUT another dilemma has arrisen

windows ftp clients won't connect

I have tried both FlashFXP and SmartFTP with the same results

    Socket connected waiting for login sequence.

SSH-1.99-OpenSSH_3.7.1p2

    Connection closed. Server timeout.

the clients were configured exactly as README.TLS specified

where am I going wrong ?

----------

## Phant0m51

Try using CoreFTP and set the 'Auth TLS' option to on (it's on the main connect screen).

----------

## UberLord

sftp is NOT FTP+TLS. It's FTP over SSH which is an entirely different beast as it's controlled by OpenSSH and not PureFTPd.

FYI - PureFTPd has some issues with standard PEM files - you need to follow the readme exactly on how to mangle/create your own for PureFTPd.

I had a much easer time with ProFTPd

----------

